# Öffenlicher Bereich > TV Tips zu Thailand >  Heute 20Uhr15 ZDF Traumschiff Thailand

## schiene

Für alle "Traumschiffgucker"Heute 20Uhr15 auf dem Seniorenkanal ZDF.
Meine Mama (82 Jahre) schauts auch!ich nicht!
Viel Spaß :schlecht:

----------

Welche Folge isses denn ? ...gibt drumm zwei mit Thailand

----------


## Daniel Sun

Der große ZDF-Sonntagsfilm
Das Traumschiff
Thailand
Die große Thailand-Reise ist nicht nur für die Passagiere ein Höhepunkt der Kreuzfahrt, sondern auch immer wieder für Kapitän Paulsen und seine Mannschaft. Auch diesmal sind wieder besonders aufregende Landausflüge vorgesehen.

Unter den Gästen ist Rudi Martini, ein pensionierter Tierpfleger, der seine Kindheit in Thailand verbracht hat. Von seiner verstorbenen Schwester hat er nun ein Hotel in Thailand geerbt, das er verkaufen will. Und er hat für seinen neuen Reichtum auch schon große Pläne. Er verteilt in Erwartung des hohen Gewinns aus dem Hotelverkauf großzügige Trinkgelder und springt ein, wenn jemand knapp bei Kasse ist. Noch ahnt er nicht, dass ihm noch einige Überraschungen bevorstehen werden...

Auch Helma Winters, die im Service arbeitet und ihre zwölfjährige Tochter mit auf die Reise genommen hat, profitiert von der Großzügigkeit Rudi Martinis. Sie ist heillos überschuldet und versucht, mit dem Job an Bord ihre Schulden abtragen zu können. Ihre Tochter Linda freundet sich mit Rudi Martini an und wird von ihm behandelt wie ein Enkelkind.

Ganz anders erlebt Susanne Erhardt diese Reise. Vom Ehemann betrogen beginnt sie das gemeinsame Vermögen absichtlich auf dem Traumschiff zu verjubeln. Sie bucht gleich zwei schicke Kabinen, bestellt die teuersten Getränke und gönnt sich auch sonst einiges. Bis sie erkennt, dass der Privatdetektiv, den ihr Gatte heimlich hinterher geschickt hat, für unangenehme Überraschungen sorgt.

Für Steward Holger Bremer hat Thailand auch eine Überraschung parat. Plötzlich steht ein junges thailändisches Mädchen mit einem Baby vor ihm, und er soll Vater dieses Kindes sein...


Sendungsinformationen

Regie: Michael Steinke

Buch/Autor: Marlies Ewald

Kamera: Dieter Sasse

Musik: James Last
Darsteller:

    * Siegfried Rauch - Kapitän Paulsen
    * Heide Keller - Beatrice
    * Horst Naumann - Dr. Horst Schröder
    * Carin C. Tietze - Helma
    * Peer Jäger - Dr. Bernsheim
    * Angelika Milster - Susanne Erhardt
    * Oliver Stritzel - Stefan
    * Susanne Uhlen - Anuschka / Frieda
    * Markus Majowski - Otto Kerner
    * Nick Wilder - Holger
    * Horst Bollmann - Rudi Martini
    * Nadine Fano - Linda
    * André Rieu - Gast
    * u.a. -

Für unseren größten Fan!  ::

----------

Ist der neuere Teil. Kaum was zu sehen von Thailand. Langweilig

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wo legen die den da an? Patong???

----------

Kuckt mal genau hin ...ich glaube, die haben gar nicht angelegt, sondern sind bloss mit ein paar Schauspielern nach Phuket geflogen um ein paar Aussenaufnahmen in den Kasten zu bekommen.

----------

